# Nomos Orion 35mm wristsize - opinions needed.



## Encino (Aug 5, 2012)

Dear all

I've been fascinated by Nomos for a few years. Read everything I could about them, bought their Encyclopedia and spent hours comparing their different models. 
First I was hooked on the Tangomat - but it turned out to be too much Bauhause for me.

Since then I've been interested in the Orion series. Last year I bought the 38mm Orion Datum online without trying it first, but after reading many wonderful reviews. But upon receiving it, I was somewhat disappointed. The size was good - it looked huge - but it generally felt fragile and I disliked the visible gap around the movement that revealed the winding stem and made the alpha movement look tiny. I was also turned off by the fact that the dates weren't perfectly centered in the date window (my OCD kicking in). The watch went back within 2 hours.

Fast forward to now. Somehow the Orion line have kept hunting me and I've turned to the more traditionally 35mm version.w

This model won't have the "problem" with the off-centre date or the gap around the movement (not that much at least - otherwise I would have to go for the 33mm).

But I'm worried about the small size. I know 35mm more or less used to be the norm, but I'm young and have grown up wearing 40mm Rolexes and 44mm Panerais on my - thin - wrists.

So 35mm seems somewhat small to me.

I was was able to try on the white/silver Orion in 35mm at my local AD since that was the only Orion they had in stock.
I find this dial/hands combo to be a little bland and boring compared to the blue/gold combo I'm looking to buy. But I tried it on for size and took some pictures. To me it looked and felt a little small, even though the salesman said the opposite.

Now, I walked in with a 40mm Rolex on, so naturally it felt tiny compared to that. But my questions is - does it look alright to you?

My wrist is about 16,2cm/6,5 in and the Orion is 35mm.





































Is it just me that's used to wearing huge watches and is this a good fit - or should I opt for the 38mm versions (no date)? My subconsciousness (and girlfriend) claims that the pictures look fine - but I need some convincing from my fellow WUS's.


----------



## Sussexpaul (Apr 14, 2014)

The fit is PERFECT. I am intending to get an Orion myself later in the year. Can't make my mind up though between the original, the antrazit or the rose. I am enjoying viewing loads of images though to help me make up my mind!


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

I think it looks perfect on your small wrists. Remember that this is a dress watch, not a sport watch, it is supposed to be more discreet and elegant. I would go for the 38 personally but I have 7.5 inch wrists with a flat top.

I somehow managed to post this despite using Tapatalk.


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

As mentioned above, I think it looks like a great fit on you for what it is... a dressier watch. Personally I have the 38mm Datum that you returned and have just over a 6.5" wrist that's on the flatter/wider side, and I'm guessing that one probably didn't look too large on you either though. Keep in mind that your eyes get used to what you wear, so they were used to the 40mm Rolex you had on, and after wearing the smaller Nomos around for a few days if you get it, putting the 40mm back on will probably look large. In short, those pictures do not make the watch look small, out of place, odd, or anything but great. All that said, you've had both on in person, so ultimately you've got to go with your gut and not place too much reliance on people's opinions from pictures. (BTW, try to have the AD swap out the strap for the short version, that's what I did and it's just the right length)


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

My wrist is slight larger at 6.75 and the 38 is too big for my wrist after I tried it, IMO. So, I got the 35 and it is perfect. Honesty, the watch fits great on your wrist. I think this 35, with the large dial and long lugs wears closer to 39mm.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

The 35mm looks superb on your wrist. I have been debating the Nomos 35 vs. 38 issue for months, except with the Tangente, and I started a thread about it last summer. I still haven't pulled the trigger, but I am definitely leaning toward the 35, and my wrists are the same as yours, and I also am used to wearing a larger watch (Sinn 104). I recently tried on the Tangente 38, and while it looked fine when I looked down at my wrist, when I looked at it in a mirror, it actually looked just slightly too large for that style of watch; plus the lugs were getting very close to hanging over the edge, which I abhor. Technically it fit my wrist, but it just didn't look quite right. I also admit that one factor in my choice is that the 35mm Tangente is the Nomos original flagship watch, and that appeals to me a little bit. Given that the Orion is even a bit more dressy than the Tangente, I think the 35 is the better choice for you. I'd go with the 35 and never look back. Of course, this is all highly subjective and ultimately personal taste. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

A perfect fit methinks.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Being totally honest (granted I'm a big Nomos fan), yes, I think it looks just about right.


----------



## Encino (Aug 5, 2012)

Good to hear. And thank you for the replies.

The straps was an XL so that made it extra difficult to make the watch sit comfortable.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Would look pretty out of place on your wrist if it was any larger. I'm attracted to the Weiss as I think it has a much more cohesive look than blue/gold/silver, and I'd definitely get the 35mm version for my 7" wrist.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Perfect fit

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrochrono (Jan 6, 2014)

I usually recommend larger sizes. But this watch looks to be great fit. I think it's the long lugs. Enjoy !


----------



## jak02 (Feb 28, 2014)

A perfect fit. Looks great on your wrist.


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

I wore mine on my 7.775" and loved it.


----------



## jwith159 (May 22, 2013)

I would stick with the 35mm, it fits your wrist well.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks great, get the 35 mm and a shorter strap.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Another vote for the 35 mm. Looks great!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

^^ What they said. Looks terrific, and I personally wouldn't go any larger if I were you.


----------



## wprusak (May 31, 2014)

Looks great to me. Seems to fit your wrist perfectly. After you wear it for a while, it will become the "normal" for you. Most important thing is that you like it and will enjoy wearing it.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

I think it's perfectly proportioned to your wrist. The 38 would probably be a bit big to be honest and this is coming from someone who opted for the Tangente 38.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Accidental post


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Even on my 7.5" wrist the 35 mm Orion Weiss does not look too small thanks to the long lugs


----------



## opinian (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a 6.5" wrist and I like the size of the Orion 33 on my wrist.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

opinian said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist and I like the size of the Orion 33 on my wrist.


Wow that's a 33? It looks perfect on you. It's amazing how big Nomos watches appear.


----------



## Encino (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes - wow. It's amazing that is 33mm! 
33mm looks bigger on your 6,5 wrist than 35mm does on my 6,5!

Makes me wonder if we measure the same way, or the top of my wrist might just be flatter.

Anyway, pictures don't lie and it looks great on you.

Thank you all for the replies. The NOMOS is in the mail!


----------



## Hammi (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a flat 6.75" to 7" wrist (actually it's about 17.5 centimeters +- few millimeters) and I have the Orion in 38 mm. I'd say it looks like a modern, semi-large watch in my wrist and pops out quite like your average 40 mm watch. As such it wears great as a semi-casual watch at work and freetime.

But I'll tell you this: if I were looking at a dressier, more traditional look, I'd definitely go with a 35 mm. Actually the 35 could be more versatile than the 38 because it could be quite as casual as it's larger sibling, but it'd do the "dress watch" thing better.

A good rule of thumb could be to add 2 or 3 mm to the stated size. Thinking of getting the Orion in 35? Think about wearing a similar kind of a watch in 37-38 mm. That allright with you? Great, go with the 35. If you do the same exercise with the 33 (35-36 mm) and 38 (40-41 mm) as well, you'll find the right size.

Here's what I'm talking about. I must add that this picture was taken with a phone, so because of the short focal lengt of the lens, the object near the camera looks slightly larger than the object behind it (my wrist). Despite what it might seem like in the image, there's really no lug overhang, meaning that there actually is skin visible in both sides of the wrist where the lugs end.


----------



## maique (Aug 26, 2007)

Encino said:


> Dear all
> 
> But I'm worried about the small size. I know 35mm more or less used to be the norm, but I'm young and have grown up wearing 40mm Rolexes and 44mm Panerais on my - thin - wrists.
> 
> So 35mm seems somewhat small to me.


Late for the conversation, of course, but I believe it looks just perfect. Going through the same process, and this forum has already helped a lot. I do believe, though, that your photos are the ones that sealed the deal. It does look perfect.

I'm getting the Orion 35 for my 6'' wrist.

Thanks.


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

Encino said:


> Dear all
> 
> I've been fascinated by Nomos for a few years. Read everything I could about them, bought their Encyclopedia and spent hours comparing their different models.
> First I was hooked on the Tangomat - but it turned out to be too much Bauhause for me.
> ...


Looks a little too big, IMHO. I think the 33 mm version would be a better fit for your wrist.


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

Just received my Orion Weiss 35mm. Your photos really helped as I have a 6 inch wrist. The wrist shot was taken on a cell phone so makes it appear much larger in relation to my wrist than it appears in person. I will try to take another shot with a 50mm lens.


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

I just ordered the Orion 35 Weiss for my 8” wrist. Of course, I often wear a 1956 Omega Constellation that is 34mm, so what do I know.


----------

